# Shipping



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good shipping company from manchester area to Corfu. Thanks


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Try Panos at Metafores.co.uk. I got the suggestion from here and I'm using his very reasonable services to get to Athens soon.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks for that


----------

